# Allergies to fur on yourself gets similar reactions to if you had odor.



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

So today in class, we switched rooms for some reason for an hour then switched back to the original room near the end of the period. During the switching of the rooms I ended up getting getting in late and sitting infront of a girl I dont sit around in my usual room. All period I heard sniffling behind me to the point that I was boiling in my skin doing everything I could to refrain from punching someone out, (as some know, I have control of my odor through diet), and I didn't understand why. The people to my right and infront remained reaction-free and went about the lesson. We ended up switching back to the original class and I was sitting around the people I always do with the girl well infront of me.
No Reactions. 
I realized that since I have dogs (huskies) and that day one rubbed up against my freshly dried pants (static-y), I collected fur and walked around in it. I asked the girl if she has fur allergies and she said that she has bad allergies to dog fur in specific.

The moral is, if you own dogs or cats, try to remain fur free when public because those extra people reacting around you because of the fur, and not the smell can drive you insane. Keep a lint roller with you, not denying smell, just saying those extra people reacting to something controllable doesn't help at all.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

A good example of how over sensitive we can get about our conditions.

I also found that if I'm uncomfortable about someone approaching me, my facial expression becomes very tense and uneasy.

Over time I've realized the other persons expression turned out to be a reaction to mine, rather than any FBO l might have had.

Also another person appeared uncomfortable about getting too close to me.

It turned out that their body language was due to the fact they were suffering from odor.



DevilOnMyBack said:


> So today in class, we switched rooms for some reason for an hour then switched back to the original room near the end of the period. During the switching of the rooms I ended up getting getting in late and sitting infront of a girl I dont sit around in my usual room. All period I heard sniffling behind me to the point that I was boiling in my skin doing everything I could to refrain from punching someone out, (as some know, I have control of my odor through diet), and I didn't understand why. The people to my right and infront remained reaction-free and went about the lesson. We ended up switching back to the original class and I was sitting around the people I always do with the girl well infront of me.
> No Reactions.
> I realized that since I have dogs (huskies) and that day one rubbed up against my freshly dried pants (static-y), I collected fur and walked around in it. I asked the girl if she has fur allergies and she said that she has bad allergies to dog fur in specific.
> 
> The moral is, if you own dogs or cats, try to remain fur free when public because those extra people reacting around you because of the fur, and not the smell can drive you insane. Keep a lint roller with you, not denying smell, just saying those extra people reacting to something controllable doesn't help at all.


----------

